# LED lighting - What are you using?



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm looking for two LED light fixtures for my two tanks.

I have a 65 gallon long (48" long) low light planted community tank currently using two 40w T8 bulbs.

And now I have a starfire glass 30cm (Just under 12") cube. I'm turning this one into a shrimp only tank. probably also going for low - medium lighting.

What are you using? What do you recommend?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I got a Finnex ray 2 fixture for my planted tank. I've only had it for a week but so far I like what I see.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

For that sized nano, your LED choices are somewhat limited. I would personally use these if I had that sized tank again.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/p17721561.html

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/p17663228.html

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/p17735660.html

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c231289/p17735661.html


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm using led flood lights on my tank, with low/med light plants. Cheap and work awesome, plants are growing like crazy.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Planter, where did you buy the finnex lights? I've been looking hard at the planted+ for my 65. Nowhere sells them in Canada. Did you order from Amazon?

Ashley do you mean something like a par38 bulb in a desk lamp? What are you using?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Drs Foster and Smith has the Ecoxotic E Series lights on sale at 65% off. Definitely worth checking out. They are amazing lights.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Boreas said:


> Planter, where did you buy the finnex lights? I've been looking hard at the planted+ for my 65. Nowhere sells them in Canada. Did you order from Amazon?
> 
> Ashley do you mean something like a par38 bulb in a desk lamp? What are you using?


I found someone selling one used on kijiji

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Harry do you have one of the ecoxotic yourself? If I raise it up, would a 36" cover my 48" long tank? 

I am concerned this light may take me from low light to high light and I don't want to deal with CO2 right now.

Looks like a great deal though, depending on shipping.


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm using LED flood lights from Amazon, I've got 2 30watt ones over my 5' 120gal. I need probably 2 more to make it bright enough without the 2 t5s I've still got going. But I wanted to test them out first. Been 6months now and I'm super happy.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

default said:


> For that sized nano, your LED choices are somewhat limited. I would personally use these if I had that sized tank again. ...


Default, I took a look at those lights. The Wave point lights look like they might work.

Question for you: Have you looked at the lights they stock at aqua inspiration? They have various chinese made lights, are any of them any good?


----------



## j.thomson (Mar 28, 2014)

I use a planted+ finnex 12" on my 4.5 gal and bigger one on my 30Gal.
Love this fixture no complaints at all except the wallet.. getting them up here from amazon.com can be a pain in the bank.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Boreas said:


> Harry do you have one of the ecoxotic yourself? If I raise it up, would a 36" cover my 48" long tank?
> 
> I am concerned this light may take me from low light to high light and I don't want to deal with CO2 right now.
> 
> Looks like a great deal though, depending on shipping.


If you're aiming for low light the 36" model would probably be enough. The 48" would be more flexible though. The nice thing about these is that they are fully dimmable so you can always dim them to have less light.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm using floodlights:


http://imgur.com/7mCyr


A lot of people are using these with good results. Just don't make the mistake of getting 180 deg fixtures like I did unless you have a long and shallow tank.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Harry Muscle said:


> Drs Foster and Smith has the Ecoxotic E Series lights on sale at 65% off. Definitely worth checking out. They are amazing lights.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


Have this light (24-36") on my 36" x 18" x 20" 53 gallon low light planted tank. I recently turned down to 60% of the white led and 60% of the blue led. Very good light and worth to buy if is on sale. Bought mine at retail for $210


----------

